# OOB Review: Three Performance Cars



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Here we've got a '68 AMT Cobra going against a '67 ERTL/AMT Cobra. BIG differences in the plastic! ERTL made entirely new masters! Any ideas on why? Was the AMT so out of whack? Or did ERTL do it for unknown/other reasons?

Rounding out the three is a modern design in the form of the Lambourghini Diablo -also from ERTL/AMT. 

Of the three, the finest engineering details are found in the AMT '68 Cobra. The most extensive parts go to the ERTL/'AMT '68 Cobra. And the least of both worlds falls to the poor Diablo.

As to accuracy and styling, I can't comment on any of the three. Each suggests the car they are based from, which means none is likely very close at all. I would be prone to give most accurate award to the ERTL Cobra. However, as they have a photo of a real Cobra on their box, who can say? I would like to know more on the diff between these two years/models though.


----------

